# 2011 Triple B-Blackwater, Bluegrass & BBQ Cook-off!!



## cassman

I thought I would pass this along in case anyone is interested. I may enter not sure just yet. I just found out about this BBQ contest. http://www.crestviewchamber.com/Triple-B.197.0.html


----------



## raptor700

I'll be there,Hope to see ya there


----------



## cassman

raptor700 are entering or just going?


----------



## bamafan

I think I'll stop by if you guys are going to be there. What will be your pit names or signs? I didn't even know about this til yesterday myself when I saw the signs up.


----------



## raptor700

Cassman said:


> raptor700 are entering or just going?


I'll be in the comp,Will be setting up around 6pm friday the 25th


----------



## raptor700

We had a great time at the Triple B,

I finally got to meet *Bamafan*, and *fpnmf *(craig), Their some great guys and i look forward to talkin' more Q with them at the gathering.

We did pretty good in the comp,

1st place brisket and overall Grand Champion *WooHoo!*


----------



## bamafan

Great job, Kenneth. Was a lot of fun hanging around you guys Friday and Sat. Sorry I wasn't there to see the wards. Girls got hot and bored. Looking forward to it again in 2 weeks. Maybe I'll try that one out next year! I guess the WAGU wsn't so good and that if you know what your doing the el cheapo worked just fine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fpnmf

We had a great time for the hour or so we were there.

Bama..catch you in a few days.

I gotta tell ya folks....

I didn't get a taste of the Brisket...but the ribs were absolutely delicious.

The sweet apricot sauce was marvelous. The comp ribs melted in my mouth.

Great wins Raptor!! You deserved them.

  Craig


----------



## boykjo

Congrats  raptor on the 1st place brisket and grand champion................... I am humbled..............


----------



## raptor700

BAMAFAN said:


> Great job, Kenneth. Was a lot of fun hanging around you guys Friday and Sat. Sorry I wasn't there to see the wards. Girls got hot and bored. Looking forward to it again in 2 weeks. Maybe I'll try that one out next year! I guess the WAGU wsn't so good and that if you know what your doing the el cheapo worked just fine!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Tim,I never thought that Excel brisket could out taste a Wagu. But your right,the finished product is where the money is! Hee Hee


----------



## raptor700

fpnmf said:


> We had a great time for the hour or so we were there.
> 
> Bama..catch you in a few days.
> 
> I gotta tell ya folks....
> 
> I didn't get a taste of the Brisket...but the ribs were absolutely delicious.
> 
> The sweet apricot sauce was marvelous. The comp ribs melted in my mouth.
> 
> Great wins Raptor!! You deserved them.
> 
> Craig


Thanks craig "neighbor", can't wait to spend some time with you and be able to talk Q without being rushed for turn ins!

I have to say, brisket was never my strong point until i joined you guys on SMF, I tell everyone i know about the great folks on the forum.

Jeff has done a great favor for those who love smokin', and the members will tell you everything you need to know (if you ask)

See ya at jerry's


----------



## smokey mo

raptor. DUDE. 1st in Brisket and GRAND CHAMPION!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Very well deserved!!!!

I think this will definitely push you in the direction of the Squire-ship....I wish I could nominate you but I'm not worthy. :)


----------



## realtorterry

Nice!! Real Nice!!!


----------



## cheez

Glad to be part of the team!Poverty Hill Smokers


----------



## pot belly

Kenneth- thanks for the lessons. The Wagyu turned out very nice...to bad the old Alabama Guy thinks it's funny to put the new guy down. Anyhow, I made a bad choice not to sauce my pork, ribs, and brisket...I will have to give up the purest idealism on the next one...and take your advice and put a sweet sauce on my meat. Are you going to Dothan?

 


raptor700 said:


> Thanks Tim,I never thought that Excel brisket could out taste a Wagu. But your right,the finished product is where the money is! Hee Hee


----------



## raptor700

Pot Belly said:


> Kenneth- thanks for the lessons. The Wagyu turned out very nice...to bad the old Alabama Guy thinks it's funny to put the new guy down. Anyhow, I made a bad choice not to sauce my pork, ribs, and brisket...I will have to give up the purest idealism on the next one...and take your advice and put a sweet sauce on my meat. Are you going to Dothan?


Pot belly, you guys are great, I love talkin' Q and you guy's are awesome.You have the means to make a great bbq team.

Come to the gathering and we can talk some more Q !


----------



## raptor700

It's time to defend my Grand Champion title from last year.

Next Saturday March the 24th is the 8th annual Triple B BBQ Cook-off.

My friends Pot Belly BBQ will be their, Looking forward to it guys

See ya their, and good luck


----------



## cassman

raptor700 I'm planning making to the Triple B not to compete just to eat. Maybe pick up a couple pointers on competing. Anyway Good luck [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  to Poverty Hill Smokers![/color]


----------



## raptor700

Cassman said:


> raptor700 I'm planning making to the Triple B not to compete just to eat. Maybe pick up a couple pointers on competing. Anyway Good luck [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  to Poverty Hill Smokers![/color]


  Thanks Cassman, looking forward to meeting ya, see ya their.


----------



## gyeakle

Con-grats Raptor700 Happy for you and thanks again for all your help and info when building my smoker.  Thanks


----------



## raptor700

I'm glad to report that I successfully defended my title with a 3rd in ribs, 3rd in pork, 1st in brisket and overall Grand Champion 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We had a great time, thanks Tim (Bamafan) for helping out.







Here's *Cassman* (left) and *Bamafan* (right)







Ribzilla did it again


----------



## JckDanls 07

Way to go Raptor.... Your the man...  you gonna make some of that award winning food at the gathering ?


----------



## raptor700

JckDanls 07 said:


> Way to go Raptor.... Your the man... you gonna make some of that award winning food at the gathering ?




  Thanks Keith, Yes i'm planning on it


----------



## boykjo

............... and so on......

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474

Awesome buddy. Congrats


----------



## bamafan

Was fun as usual and you are the man! Glad I could get in the way!. Learned a few tips, I'll still leave the comps to you! Getting to old for them all nighters.


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats Kenneth


----------



## cassman

Congrats Kenneth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Had a great time meeting you and hanging out and learned some tips about the whole competition side. I gotta say that brisket was fantastic. I gotta step up my game if I want to compete with you.


----------



## cassman

Hey raptor in case you have seen this here is a link to the Crestview News Bulletin. They have pics of the winners.

http://crestviewbulletin.emeraldcoa...oryID=30521&ListSubAlbums=0&view=1&thisPage=1


----------



## raptor700

Cassman said:


> Hey raptor in case you have seen this here is a link to the Crestview News Bulletin. They have pics of the winners.
> 
> http://crestviewbulletin.emeraldcoa...oryID=30521&ListSubAlbums=0&view=1&thisPage=1


Thanks Rob,

It was a great time


----------

